# Registration



## JeannesBeautifulPitts (Mar 17, 2006)

i wanna no who is better to register my dogs with ckc or apbt??? :angel:


----------



## Bullygirl807 (Jan 24, 2006)

*DO NOT REGISTER CKC!!!!!* It is very easy to register a pup CKC without a pedigree or it being a purebred. I found that out the hard way as I have a CKC registered red, rednose female Amstaff. All it takes to register CKC is 3 pictures of the dog and a vet signature stating that the dog is pure. Without a pedigree, you'll never know if the dog is pure. If you would ever decide to breed, no one will want to touch the dog with a ten foot pole !!!! You can ask anyone about CKC and I can garauntee you, there will be no positive feedback.:flush:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

are your dogs parents registered? and if so with who?


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

my dogs are registard ADBA.:thumbsup:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

we are ADBA and NKC registerd although Reb is AKC, ADBA, and NKC


----------



## Bullygirl807 (Jan 24, 2006)

2 of our are not registered, 3 are BFKC and 1 is CKC. We are getting ready to dual register the 3 BFKC with ADBA and AADR.


----------



## soonerpitdog (Mar 18, 2006)

*dog register*

adba or ukc

www.adba.com

www.ukc.com


----------



## cwannabelle07 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Could I get my gal ADBA reg?*

I just bought a red, white and choclate/red nose female. She is ckc reg and I can get her reg under apbt. But could I get her registered under ADBA? or would she have already had to have been registered with that?


----------



## evan_pitbull (Nov 7, 2006)

AKC? I didnt think akc recognized apbt as a breed, only the amstaffs?


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*It depends on which CKC you reffering to. Continental Kennel Club is NOT a good registry.  
Canadian Kennel Club is better. I've had several dogs reg with Can. KC and their guidelines for registry are the same as AKC.

If your talking about Continental Kennel Club .... stay away from them!*


----------



## cwannabelle07 (Apr 9, 2007)

*ADBA registration?*

I think she is Cont. reg instead of Can. reg. This is my first pit. I got one because my cousin has a male ADBA reg. and he was just the biggest baby.HE thought that he was a lap dog(about chihuahua size) but he is a good solid 120 lbs of pure muscle.I have only known of one pit to be mean and attack. And that was because he was fighting her and her mate. She was the more dominate one and he was more of a follower.I have been looking and looking on a way to get my lil baby gal ADBA reg. is there any way?


----------



## YJSONLY (Oct 11, 2006)

cwannabelle07 said:


> I think she is Cont. reg instead of Can. reg. This is my first pit. I got one because my cousin has a male ADBA reg. and he was just the biggest baby.HE thought that he was a lap dog(about chihuahua size) but he is a good solid 120 lbs of pure muscle.I have only known of one pit to be mean and attack. And that was because he was fighting her and her mate. She was the more dominate one and he was more of a follower.I have been looking and looking on a way to get my lil baby gal ADBA reg. is there any way?


no you cannot


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

*CKC to ADBA - Not gonna happen*

For an APBT single registration the ADBA will *NOT* accept a CKC pedigree. I beleive that they will accept:

1. UKC
2. AKC (AST) 
3. BFKC


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

drsven said:


> For an APBT single registration the ADBA will *NOT* accept a CKC pedigree. I beleive that they will accept:
> 
> 1. UKC
> 2. AKC (AST)
> 3. BFKC


*Unless it has changed, they also accept Canadian Kennel Club.*


----------



## cwannabelle07 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Thank yall*

I figured there wouldnt be a way , but it was worth askin anyways

Thanks


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

cwannabelle07 said:


> I think she is Cont. reg instead of Can. reg. This is my first pit. I got one because my cousin has a male ADBA reg. and he was just the biggest baby.HE thought that he was a lap dog(about chihuahua size) but he is a good solid 120 lbs of pure muscle.I have only known of one pit to be mean and attack. And that was because he was fighting her and her mate. She was the more dominate one and he was more of a follower.I have been looking and looking on a way to get my lil baby gal ADBA reg. is there any way?


i would say the 120 lb APBT you talk about is more than likley not pure, that is way out of standard for an APBT


----------



## cwannabelle07 (Apr 9, 2007)

*What if....*

What if I could get her registered with UKC then could I get her reg with ADBA?I just need to know what registry is acknowledged by UKC?!?! I am hoping like hell that it would something that she is already reg with! And thank yall for all yalls help


----------



## cwannabelle07 (Apr 9, 2007)

His fathers weight was around 115 and mothers was around 86.My cusin showed me all the papers and pictures of the mother and father and the family ped. Im sure hes got to be pure?right?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

if his parents are registered with CKC the papers really dont hold water on wether he is pure or not. i mean the ADBA has whoper dogs registered but they are obviously not pure. i have heard talk that ADBA knew whoper line was of mix breeding but registered them any way to jump start WP, im not sure how true this rumor is. my dogs 92 lbs, when people ask me if hes a pit i say no hes mixed.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

also why do you want to register, do you want to compete with your dog?


----------



## cwannabelle07 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yes I am wanting to do the weight training and compet her in that.My cusins is not CKC reg anywhere that I could see he was UKC and ADBA reg all the way(how ever many generations she showed me).


----------



## cwannabelle07 (Apr 9, 2007)

So then why is it so hard to reg with ADBA. I just heard they were the best to go with. I have got her reg with APBT but just cant figure out how to get her ADBA. She is full blooded her lines have just fallen out of the registration process and I dont know how to get her back on there.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

what were her lines?


----------



## cwannabelle07 (Apr 9, 2007)

her lines Father:GATOR and BLUE and the Mother: INDIAN and BOLO. now if you want his lines I dont have the answer to that one right off the bat i would have to call my cusin and ask her.


----------



## BlueScarFace (Apr 2, 2007)

ADBA & UKC :woof: :snap:


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

The purpose of full registration is to have an accurate pedigree for breeding purposes. You say the ancestors have fallen out of registration... do you really have an accurate pedigree? If you want to show your dog then spay or neuter and go with the ADBA LPP program. Otherwise it sounds like you intend to breed. If you were really serious about breeding you would have bought a foundation dog with the proper registration to begin with. Don't breed a mutt that you were able to slap some papers on and call the litter "pure". If the ADBA or UKC can't help you over the phone then there is no legitimate way to do what you are asking for.



cwannabelle07 said:


> So then why is it so hard to reg with ADBA. I just heard they were the best to go with. I have got her reg with APBT but just cant figure out how to get her ADBA. She is full blooded her lines have just fallen out of the registration process and I dont know how to get her back on there.


----------

